
Genetic Family Size Preference and the Re-Arming of the Population Bomb - normanbcooper
https://medium.com/@normanbcooper/genetic-family-size-preference-and-the-re-arming-of-the-population-bomb-635a1ebfc4d3
======
sgwealti
What evidence is there that there is a genetic component?

------
meri_dian
This may be right, but not because of the reasons the author supposes.

I really doubt there is a strong genetic component to desiring a certain
family size, but I believe along with most other people that wealth strongly
influences family size.

The population bomb may re-arm as economic trends of rising poverty and
working poverty persist. As the wedge between rich and poor grows with many
more on the poor side of the divide, family size may grow.

